# إصنع معجون الأسنان بنفسك من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (7 يوليو 2009)

مارأيك الآن أن تجرب صناعة بودرة الأسنان بنفسك. 

يخدم معحون الأسنان غرضأ واحدأ مهما تنوعت أصنافه وهذا الغرض هو تنظيف وتطهير الأسنان من الأوساخ العالقة بها. 

من المعروف أن التجاويف تتشكل بفعل البكتريا التي تستخدم الأطعمة، وخاصة الحاوية على النشا والسكر لتشكيل الأكسيد الذي يذيب بدوره طبقة المينا القاسية. 

لزيادة خبرتك جرب الاقتراحات التالية : استخدم كمية قليلة في كل تجربة. نوع الكميات لكل مادة حتى تحصل على مادة ذات طبيعة ناعمة، طعمها منعش، تنظف وتلمع الأسنان. 

عندما تقتنع بالنتائج اصنع كميات أكبر. اخزن كل نوع على حدة بورق الزبدة واربطه بقطعة مطاط. 

اكتب ملاحظات دقيقة عن كل وصفة. 

الوصفة الأولى عبارة عن بودرة اقتصادية فعالة ينصح بها أطباء الأسنان. وتحتوي على قسم من ملح الطعام إلى جانب ثلاثة أقسام من الباكينغ صودا (بيكربونات الصودا). هذه المقومات موجودة في كل المنازل. جرب الملح الناعم مرة، ثم كرر التجربة بالملح الخشن حتى ستعتاد على الطعم المالح إلا أنه بإمكانك التخلص منها بالمضمضة بضع مرات. 

إليك نوعأ آخر ذا طعم منعش. ستحتاج القليل من بودرة الحكك (الطباشير) (تجدها في الصيدلية). وتعرف أيضا هذه المادة باسم (الحوار المترسب ) وهي متوفرة ورخيصة الثمن. ابدأ تجربتك بكميات قليلة مما يلي : 

- 4 مقادير من راسب الحوار. 

- مقدار واحد من الباكينغ صودا (بيكربونات الصودا). 

- مقدار واحد من سكر بودرة. 

(استخدم الكشتبان كمعيار للمقدار). في هذه الوصفة استخدم الحوار لفعاليته المطهرة والمنظفة، بينما وضعت الصودا كمضاد للحموض الفموية. وأضيف السكر لإعطاء طعم مقبول. (ينصح باستعمال السكرين عوضأ عن السكر). 

قد ترغب أيضا بإضافة شيء من مسحوق الصابون الأبيض فهو المادة التجارية التي تعطي بودرة الأسنان شيئأ من الرغوة. إذا أردت منكهاً استخدم بضع قطرات من زيت النعنع أو القرفة أو الفانيليا. عندما تحصل على المزيج المرغوب يصبح بإمكانك صنع المعجون منها. 

اصنع محلولأ من كميات متساوية من الغليسرين والماء. اخلط هذا المحلول بالبودرة في وعاء عميق حتى يتشكل معجون طري. من الجائز استعمال محلول المغنيسيا عوضاً عن الباكينغ صودا. احفظ المعجون في وعاء. ​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الشرح المبسط ودمت بخير .........


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام


----------



## أبو معمر (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة و الجهد المقدر


----------



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (29 يوليو 2009)

جهد راقي ومتميز وننتظر المزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم الأيادي
بارك الله فيكم
جزاكم الله خيراااااا


----------



## ود الفضل (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
عن جد استفدت من موضوعك ايما استفادة
وشكرا مرة تانية على الشرح المبسط
لا تحرمنا من هيك مواضيع


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات الحلوة ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## farouq dabag (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكرك ياخي العزيز على هذه المواضيع المغيدة وارجو ان تعطينا كل ما هو جديد وسهل والفيد


----------



## سحر اكرم (9 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه حلوة جدا واشكرك على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## ابو يوسف (9 أغسطس 2009)

لاشكر علي واجب
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## volcaniquo (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا اخي على المجهود الجبار


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسه مفاز السي (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 


وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## هادي20 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## احمد بهجت م (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراٌ لك الأخ ابو يوسف على موضوع معجون الأسنان 
هل لديك فكرة عن طرية صناعة معجون الحلاقة الشفاف 
أرجو منك الرد بسرعة 
مشكوور


----------



## كاكالوف (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك لفائدة الجميع


----------



## كاتر بلر (16 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب


----------



## bad_man (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور ابو يوسفرح جربو عمسؤوليتك ورح سمي معجون ابو يوسف ورح يكون منافس ل signalبس هلأ البيكربونات مو هي مادة قلوية قوية والها أثر كتير قوييعني لازم نتجنب دخول المعجون للفم ولا كيف ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## viper boy (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياابو يوسف


----------



## كوكى الكتكوته (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## صلاح المقصبى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## دنيا ام محمد (25 يوليو 2012)

تسلم لهذه الوصفة ساجربها وارسل النتيجة باذن الله


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## احمد الشنهاب (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات الحلوة ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

تسلم يا اخي


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (28 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم
هل يستخدم التكسابون في معجون الاسنان


----------



## Hayan daube (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## ناصر الجعبري (11 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو يوسف على هذه المعلومات.


----------



## wael_QWE (2 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## khadijakhadija (20 يوليو 2016)

شكرا اخي


----------

